# Seatpost Clamp Size: 31.8?



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a Cannondale that measures a seatclamp @ 31.8. I want to get a salsa lip lock, but I think the only sizes near the 31.8 are 30.6 and 32. Will either of these work or am I SOL?

thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

close enough


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

For your purposes 31.8 and 32 are equal, but be sure you're measuring the right thing.

*Is 31.8 the diameter of the seatpost*? 

If so that's the *inside* diameter of the frames seat tube, and the clamps are sized according to the *outside* diameter, which is bigger by twice the wall thickness, so you'd need a clamp more in the range of 35mm.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hope makes a 31.8 quick release or bolt on seat clamp. There are others. I just Googled 31.8 seat clamp.


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

i typed in salsa liplock and the first site i clicked on had it in 31.8

http://www.stif.co.uk/gear/select_options.asp?productid=1378&store=mtb


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks all. i was looking for a blue one at webcyclery. i will try the 32.

and it is the seatclamp, not seatpost (27.2).


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*For what it's worth*



weltyed said:


> thanks all. i was looking for a blue one at webcyclery. i will try the 32.
> 
> and it is the seatclamp, not seatpost (27.2).



The Salsa Lip lock seat collar comes in different colors. I have one on my bike. It's bullet proof. If your frame calls for a 31.8 seat collar, that's what I'd use. But that's me.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dinosaur said:


> If your frame calls for a 31.8 seat collar, that's what I'd use.


Really? We're talking less than .008 of an inch difference.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Dinosaur said:


> The Salsa Lip lock seat collar comes in different colors. I have one on my bike. It's bullet proof. If your frame calls for a 31.8 seat collar, that's what I'd use. But that's me.


For these purposes 31.8mm and 32mm are really the same. Frame tubes come inch sizes so they're both expressions of the metric equivalent or 1-1/4". As in many other things the nominal size isn't the actual size. It's like 2x4 lumber which is neither.


----------

